# Do you prefer a push or pull ride?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm mostly talking about for jumping, but for any discipline, do you prefer a push or pull ride? I don't mean a horse that you are kicking every step, or a horse that bolts around the ring. But do you prefer a horse that needs a solid, strong leg and perhaps tries to add strides in a course, or goes too slow. OR, do you want a horse that likes to move fast, and possibly likes to try to remove strides in a course?

Personally, I have strong legs and NO upper body, so I'm all for the push ride. I feel much more in control, and feel like I have time to plan and count out my strides


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I prefer the pull ride. I like to go fast, it's a bad thing sometimes lol.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

well my horse is a pull ride!! i dont mid it, it doesnt bother me at all! but sometimes i would prefer a push ride!! so i dont know!!! Lol!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i voted a push ride! i think i would prefer that! maybe... i still dont know lol! i dont mind either way but i would like to alternate!! lol!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Pull ride, definately. I just find it a lot easier to bring back the forward than try to create it!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Definatly a pull ride. Push rides are frustrating to me. It's why I loved my Arabian SO much! He was always a pull ride. LOL


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Definitely a pull ride.. more exhilirating. Push rides just tire me out. >.>


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also have always prefered a horse that is a little "pushy". I would rather check them every now and then than have to keep constant leg pressure. All my horses stay in the gait that I set them in but they do it with energy and they are always ready to go when I ask. I don't like having to ask, then tell, then order to get something done. Lazy horses generally don't make good cow horses anyway.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Pull ride. I don't have patience to support the sloths the entire ride.


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

Push ride. I'm a huge wimp, so the idea of going fast makes me nervous rather than excited.


----------

